# Anyone able to help with a Bunny Run?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, so there is a pregnant bunny in need of help in Brighton, and a rescue willing to take her in Dagenham, the person who wants to rescue her says they can drive to Gatwick, can anyone take this bun any further?

The person starting off is *WillsTillsBills* and the rescue is Starlights which is owned by VampiricLust.

Can anyone help take this girl in need to a rescue that can help her and her babies find forever homes?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/82583-pregnant-rabbit-2.html

Here is the rough route, are you along it, can you help?
Google Maps

*Heidi*


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I really hope sooooomeone can help!! please


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

im so sorry if i was able to drive and much closer i would help out 100%. i really do hope you find people too help! she needs to be moved asap as she could be due any day. i just hope she doesnt get put under too much stress, and cause problems with herself and babies.!! good luck guys! =]


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

i will do a thread in general chat see if we can get more people in to help!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> i will do a thread in general chat see if we can get more people in to help!


cheers  I would help if I was closer, but as I am about 1 1/2 hours from the starting point!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Will ask OH if he'd be willing we live on the surrey/london border


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah same but im about 4/5 hours away =[


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I'm off to bed now, have put ladies number down in phone, will check post 2moz morn to see how we're coming along  Thanks everyone


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok oh has said he can maybe do half of that stretch, with it being the nearer the gatwick end. If you use oh for the run he can only manage weekends because of work.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

When does this doing?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe this weekend? Most people are ok for weekends? Needs to be ASAP.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well if you are desperate i can help, its an hour to gatwick on a clear run from me and i know where dagenham is.
If vamp needs her fostered  i have a spare hutch too


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Ok oh has said he can maybe do half of that stretch, with it being the nearer the gatwick end. If you use oh for the run he can only manage weekends because of work.


So can he do gatwick to somewhere a bit further? Maybe Sevenoaks? somewhere like that???

This is what it looks like working on Brigton, Gatwick, Dagenham.

Google Maps oh, they dont work!

*Heidi*

p.s. I looove google, my geography is rubbish, I'm working on what that says


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Me and oh can maybe meet with you Frags somewhere between Gatwick and Dagenham? We can go from Gatwick its about half hour from us so maybe find a point thats easy for both of us to get to.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Me and oh can maybe meet with you Frags somewhere between Gatwick and Dagenham? We can go from Gatwick its about half hour from us so maybe find a point thats easy for both of us to get to.


fine for me hun x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like Kammie and Frags might have it sorted for the Gatwick to Dagenham 

Now we just have to wait for Wills to get back on tomorrow to arrange if he can do the weekend and where to meet at gatwick for Kammie's OH! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

OH has just said he's happy to do Gatwick to Sevenoaks if thats easier for Frags to get to for the rest of the way? We're fine to do it this weekend too, oh prefers Saturday but can do sunday if needed.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

sevenoaks is fine... i think lol dunno where it is tho  will route plan it, what part? is it near the M25? i will coming along M25
Im sposed to be at mother in laws sat, sunday is better for me lol but il see what hubby says, i should be able to do sat if thats the only day possible x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie can you sort out a meet point with Wills at Gatwick?

Sevenoaks by the looks of it is M25/M26

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah its near the m25. Just a thought the ad says the bunny comes with a hutch is that going on the run too? Just so OH can prepare his car for a hutch to fit by taking back seats out, or will bunny be in a carry box leaving the hutch behind? Carry box will be easier than hutch as oh only has a clio so could be a tight fit. If need be I can bring an old carry box that can then be donated to starlights.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Kammie can you sort out a meet point with Wills at Gatwick?
> 
> Sevenoaks by the looks of it is M25/M26
> 
> *Heidi*


Will PM her to let her know we're able and sort a meet point.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I wont fit a hutch in my car im affraid lol i just down sized from a peugeot 406 estate to a peugeot 106 tiny weeny car lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm, good point, I would have said in a carry box,

I think we are going to have to wait for Wills to be on here, so he can contact the owner to see whats going on?

*Heidi*

p.s. thanks guys for rallying round, really wanted this poor bun to get to a nice place 
Rep's coming to everyone


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I wont fit a hutch in my car im affraid lol i just down sized from a peugeot 406 estate to a peugeot 106 tiny weeny car lol


OH only has a clio too so would be a very tight fit even for a small hutch. I can bring an old carry box I have if need be and then it can be donated to starlights at the end of the trip.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

So what is happening (I am not with it today!)
Can someone give me an overview?!

PLEASE get the hutch from the original owner.
The liklihood is, it is unsuitable to house a bunny.

So even if it does not come on the bunrun, please get it just to smash up and dump it!!
(If you dumo it whole, someone will salvage it and use it  )


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm off to bed guys. Will check on here in the morning to see how its shaped up okays?

I'm so proud of everyone sortin it 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> So what is happening (I am not with it today!)
> Can someone give me an overview?!
> 
> PLEASE get the hutch from the original owner.
> ...


Hopefully this weekend, not sure on Sat or Sun yet.
Origional rescuer Wills is taking bunny from Brighton to Gatwick. Kammie is taking from Gatwick to Sevenoaks and Frags from Sevenoaks to you.

Maybe contact Wills to ask them if they can remove the hutch when they pick the rabbit up?

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> So what is happening (I am not with it today!)
> Can someone give me an overview?!
> 
> PLEASE get the hutch from the original owner.
> ...


So we can lose the hutch at Gatwick? OH may struggle to get it in his car, will bring my spare carry box in case its needed.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahh thank you 

Yes, as long as it is smashed up, the hutch can stay in Brighton.
I highly doubt it will be any use here!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm off to bed now will have a chat with wills tomorrow to arrange a meeting place at Gatwick. Will we need to hold signs up with our names on so we can find each other at the meeting places? Or even better wear comical hats!

[ Kammie ] <- my sign!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'm off to bed now will have a chat with wills tomorrow to arrange a meeting place at Gatwick. Will we need to hold signs up with our names on so we can find each other at the meeting places? Or even better wear comical hats!
> 
> [ Kammie ] <- my sign!


LOL like at airports!!!
Easy just to give each other our car discrip and reg number and mobile numbers


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> LOL like at airports!!!
> Easy just to give each other our car discrip and reg number and mobile numbers


Thats the boring way though. 

anyway bed...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thats the boring way though.
> 
> anyway bed...


nighty night.... ooo excited now as i get to meet you and vamp


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow you guys are amazing love you all! I wish I was somewherea round the area too so I could come along i a funky disguise lol!

Great Job planning guys!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> nighty night.... ooo excited now as i get to meet you and vamp


Don't forget to bring Lily!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww thats cheered me up today, great work guys!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Don't forget to bring Lily!


LOL you wouldnt want her right now she is a b1tch with hormones!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> LOL you wouldnt want her right now she is a b1tch with hormones!


Aww poor Lily.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hows it going Kammie? You sorted a place to meet at Gatwick? 

It really helped take my mind off of Hope yesterday, so I am glad I made the thread to ask if anyone could help the poor bun, and even more glad that people can help her. 

I think the silly had idea is great btw!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi guys wow this is a little adventure you're all having. It's the reason that this site is soooo spcial though...everyone coming together. I followed the links in the other thread you had up...I don't know if you know but the same girl is giving her two male rabbits away cos she says there wont be enough room for the babies...which she isnt planning on keeping!! Is very wierd.

two male dwaff fluffy rabbits moulsecoomb Brighton other pets for sale

Apologies if you know all this...but you have to feel so sorry for ll those animals that girl is hoarding then releasing to move onto her next whim.

I admire all of you for the good samaritan approach.

Good luck! xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Hows it going Kammie? You sorted a place to meet at Gatwick?
> 
> It really helped take my mind off of Hope yesterday, so I am glad I made the thread to ask if anyone could help the poor bun, and even more glad that people can help her.
> 
> ...


Not seen Wills online yet. Any idea what time he normally comes on? I have pmed him so just waiting for reply.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hi guys wow this is a little adventure you're all having. It's the reason that this site is soooo spcial though...everyone coming together. I followed the links in the other thread you had up...I don't know if you know but the same girl is giving her two male rabbits away cos she says there wont be enough room for the babies...which she isnt planning on keeping!! Is very wierd.
> 
> two male dwaff fluffy rabbits moulsecoomb Brighton other pets for sale
> 
> ...


Looks like we may be moving three rabbits lol.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

This whole thing has done my heart good. To see people who love rabbits (animals too) so much to transport them half way across the country. Really lovely. Well done guys. x
Jacqui


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Only just seen this i don't drive. I'm in Surrey i could go on the train though if it help's anyone. Sorry i'm not wearing a bunny suit though . I've also got a cat travel box if the rescue would like it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Looks like we may be moving three rabbits lol.


Do you know if Vamp is online? We should ask her if she can take the 2 boys aswell if that is ok with everyone transporting them?
What's gonna happen with carry cases tho? Would the cardboard box ones be ok do you think because they are only a couple of pounds to pick up, if Wills doesnt mind that is.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Everyone involved in the pick up must know not to lift the little lady as we need to make this as stress free as possible, if she is early she will probably absorb the pregnancy but if she is further on lifting could harm the babies.
Id recomend her being in a dark box where she cant see too much.
Oh and make sure she is either secured with seatbelt or some other way, dont want to do what i did to my poor kitten on monday lol.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Everyone involved in the pick up must know not to lift the little lady as we need to make this as stress free as possible, if she is early she will probably absorb the pregnancy but if she is further on lifting could harm the babies.
> Id recomend her being in a dark box where she cant see too much.
> Oh and make sure she is either secured with seatbelt or some other way, dont want to do what i did to my poor kitten on monday lol.


I've got loads of old towels I can bring to cover the box to make it dark. I only have the one spare travel box though so will need to pick up a couple of carboard ones for the boys if we're bringing them too. If need be I'll be going to [email protected] sometime this week so can pick up the cardboard carry boxes if needed.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Great work every1, I feel very left out! lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I am going to need ASAP as i have 4 children to organize too.
Will be back online tonight after work to see if anymore has developed x


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Have just called her/him she is not answering at the mo, have left a message saying call me, but I will try again in an hour 

You know how shes got all these animals, does anyone think its a scam of some sort? its just all really weird, or do you think they are just stupid?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm really sorry,she just called and said she doesn't have the buns anymore  I hope they went to a good home... I'm going to ask her about the dogs, if she still has them...she shouldn't have anyanimals!!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Hi guys, I'm really sorry,she just called and said she doesn't have the buns anymore  I hope they went to a good home... I'm going to ask her about the dogs, if she still has them...she shouldn't have anyanimals!!


I think its all strange... she just text me aswel saying 'I'm sorry I havin go them anymor'

I'm really sorry,I feel so bad, I can't tell you how nice its been that everyone listened and tried to help I just wish we could have got them there!

P.s... I was going to bring a funny looking hat, and was very much loking forward to that aswel


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Hi guys, I'm really sorry,she just called and said she doesn't have the buns anymore  I hope they went to a good home... I'm going to ask her about the dogs, if she still has them...she shouldn't have anyanimals!!


Oh no, I really do hope she's gone somewhere that can look after her properly. Was looking forward to meeting you and Frags. Good luck with the dogs though.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Nobody wanted the hutch apparently, you guys were right the hutch was probably completly wrong for these rabbits grrrrrr................

outdoor rabbit hutch moulescoomb Brighton equipment accessories


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww thats a shame Wills (I hope you dont mind me calling you that?) I hope that someone like us on these forums has seen the buns and gone to get them. Fingers crossed for them.

Thanks everyone for offering to help out after our pleas 

*Heidi*


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Awww thats a shame Wills (I hope you dont mind me calling you that?) I hope that someone like us on these forums has seen the buns and gone to get them. Fingers crossed for them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for offering to help out after our pleas
> 
> *Heidi*


Its fine to call me that  My names Hannah  don't mind that either Wills is the name of my dog Wilbury


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I honestly dont know if I will remember Hannah  I am terrible with names 
I shall try 

*Heidi*


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Lol keep it Wills 

I love the picture of Hope by the way! I love her jumper, got one bulldog size ? lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ohhh no i hope she is somewhere being loved


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Lol keep it Wills
> 
> I love the picture of Hope by the way! I love her jumper, got one bulldog size ? lol


Yeh, everyone loved Hope bless HIM (long story!)  he went to Rainbow Bridge on Tuesday, and he has taken his techicolour jumper with him, keep him warm.
I dunno if the knitting pattern has bulldog size. My mum knitted it for him.

*Heidi*


----------

